# Sexing Emperor Scorpions, Please Help!



## kyt3 (May 14, 2010)

Hello, i just bought 2 emperor scorpions. I was told that one was a male and one was a female. But after looking at the pectines, I cannot tell the difference. There is a diffinate size difference between the two.

If you can, please help me sex them.

Here is scorpion #1 i was told this one was a male, what do you think?











Here is scorpion #2 female??










Any help would be great.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## voyagerxp (Aug 7, 2009)

Male i think on the 2nd one.

http://aqua-terra-vita.com/?/EmperorScorpionsWP/Sexing.html


----------



## scorpion-boy (Dec 14, 2009)

scorpion #2 is a male - i cant really see on number 1 

the operculum (genital opening) is an oval on the males and a sort of fly's head shape on the females 

(the operculum is inbetween the pectines)

hope that helps


----------



## kyt3 (May 14, 2010)

Thanks for the quick response.
Here is a better picture of scorpion #1


----------



## scorpion-boy (Dec 14, 2009)

you have 2 males


----------



## voyagerxp (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm new at scorps but by the advise i had those 2 are males.


----------



## Dazla (Dec 16, 2009)

personally id say 2 males cuz the pectines on females are massive to pick up the sperm packet from the floor. i had 2 females and 1 male befor and fed them moths aswell as crickets in the summer. they never mated bet they was good fun to keep.


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

I think that you should avoid picking up these scorps by the tail (pic1) you could dammage them, Emps are "heavy" and if you want a clear picture without having to shake your scorp around, place it in a clear plastic container, easy..

-J


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

Dazla said:


> personally id say 2 males cuz the pectines on females are massive to pick up the sperm packet from the floor. i had 2 females and 1 male befor and fed them moths aswell as crickets in the summer. they never mated bet they was good fun to keep.


I dont know where you get that from.
Pectines are larger on male specimens with a higher count of "teeth".

-J


----------

